# timing chain gears



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

My 400HO motor has the old single teeth gears on the cam and crank.
They seem to be in decent shape as does the chain,
The chain was rusty but cleaned up good.
Should I replace them with the more modern double roller chain
and gears?
Thanks again!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

now would be the time to do it, not expensive and well worth the peace of mind, and easier to do with engine out


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

YES ! replace the set:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Topkat said:


> My 400HO motor has the old single teeth gears on the cam and crank.
> They seem to be in decent shape as does the chain,
> The chain was rusty but cleaned up good.
> Should I replace them with the more modern double roller chain
> ...


If it has the cam gear with the "plastic" teeth then yes, by all means replace the timing set. If it has metal gears on 'both ends' it depends on your budget and their condition. If you're rebuilding it yourself, do a trial fit with the new main bearings, crank, and cam after all the block machine work has been done. Use a degree wheel to find out how much 'slop' you have in the chain (how many crank degrees can you move the crank without moving the cam at all). If it's excessive, replace the set, but be aware that even a brand new set is going to stretch a little the first time you fire it up. If you want to be able to fine tune your cam timing by having the option of advancing/retarding the cam, then replace the set with one that provides that ability. I'm running one of these.

It's really tempting to buy "the best of everything" when you're building a motor and I'm certainly guilty of that myself. The smart way to do it though is to engineer it so that you select components that are matched to the power and load you're actually building for.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've used nothing but the Cloyes double roller sets for the past 30 years. They're affordable and bulletproof.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

+1 on the cloys


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

+2 Cloyes


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

+3 for Cloyes....but that Comp Cams set-up sure do look nice!!!!:confused


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

1 Cloyes Timing set on order.........
AND my 20 over rings. 
someday I might have enough parts to build my motor.
thanks guys!
:cool


----------

